# Almacenan un Qubit en un átomo



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

Esta noticia de hoy es posible que tenga repercusiones casi de ciencia ficción en nuestras vidas en un futuro no muy lejano. 





Según la Fundación Nacional de Ciencias (NSF) de los EEUU, un equipo de científicos ha conseguido almacenar por primera vez un Qubit (el equivalente a un "bit" del "mundo clásico", pero en el "mundo cuántico" en el interior del núcleo de un átomo de fósforo, y pudieron hacer que la información permaneciera intacta durante 1.75 segundos. 

Esto es importantísimo por dos razones. 

Primero, según investigaciones pasadas, se puede probar que cualquier técnica que pudiera almacenar información dentro de un átomo por mas de 1 segundo, se puede expandir a almacenar información de manera indefinida por medio de técnicas de corrección de errores. 

Es decir, técnicas que constantemente lean y escriban la información, y que contemplen errores en este mecanismo (esto a propósito, es algo que hacemos hoy día a todos los niveles de computación). 

En otras palabras, ya sería posible al menos de manera teórica poder almacenar información en el núcleo de átomos de manera indefinida. 

Segundo, y mas asombroso, es que esto aumentaría la densidad de datos que uno pueda almacenar a niveles verdaderamente inimaginables. 

Mini-Análisis: Para que tengan una idea, en tan solo un gramo de oro (y según este cálculo) existen 3,057,473,598,700,243,704,305 átomos, y si asumimos que podremos almacenar tan solo 1 bit por átomo, y aplicamos este otro cálculo, eso significaría que los átomos de 1 gramo de oro pueden almacenar 339,448 PetaBytes (PB) de información. 

Esto significa que un dispositivo de 0.5kg (1.1 libras) podría almacenar 169,723,880 PB, o 165,745 ExaBytes (EB) de información. O en términos mas entendibles, el equivalente a 19,800,000,000,000 DVDs de doble capa de 9GB cada uno. 

Puesto en otras palabras, mucho mas información que toda la información jamás generada por la humanidad y disponible en Internet, en la palma de la mano de un bebé.

Fuente:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

sería espectacular si esto fuese realmente superado hoy dia.

que esa tecnica de almacenamiento fuera posible.

yo le veo varias utilidades:

1) teletransportación: se desmoleculariza la materia de un cuerpo, y se almacena la información genetica y fisica para reconstruirlo en otro lugar del espacio. con solo transportar algunos átomos, se lograría.

2) comunicaciones y telecomunicaciones mucho mas eficientes.

3) reproductores de mp3 portatiles, pen drives, y etc, con capacidades asombrosas...eso si, despues de todo eso del almacenamiento viene el tema de sacar esa información del atomo.

seria como una lectora de cd, pero para atomos.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 20, 2008)

buen aporte Fogo

hasta me dolio la cabeza de pensar en los 9001 petabytes y yottabytes @_@


----------



## electrodan (Dic 20, 2008)

Y yo que ando corto de espacio con mis 80 GB...


----------



## maton00 (Dic 20, 2008)

si bien un acelerador de particulas puede mantener a una particula flotando por medio de magnetismo noseria viable hacer que el bit o varios bits queden si liberarse en el atomo de fosforo y que en ves de fosforo usen un atomo de carbon de los complejos solo hallados en asteroides que son mas captores de cosas y que son como pelotas fibrosas de este material en donde han hallado particulas de gas de hace mas de 14 mil millones de años?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esta noticia de hoy es posible que tenga repercusiones casi de ciencia ficción en nuestras vidas en un futuro no muy lejano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



papurra ...........entonces.........ni me imagino la cantidad de información que se podra almacenar en una cajita de fosforos !   

ya me imagino, los nuevos discos rigidos marca fragata !
voy a invertir mis acciones en fabricantes de fosforos   

hablando en serio , no es solo el problema .............o la ventaja que haya un trillon de atomos o posibles flip flops (llamemoslos memo) en 1 milimetro, el asunto como sabemos es que hay que controlar esas memo, o por decirlo de otro modo DIRECCIONARLAS a cada una de ellas.
supongo que si es algo muy interesante.
yo recuerdo cuando fui a una charla de esos chips combinacionales de altera.........y hablaban de "el mar de pistas" para referirse a las listas microscopicas que direccionan los diferentes celulas de memoria.

asi que no es solo el asunto juntar mil millones de memos en un tachito microscopico.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

ponganse al tanto por que ya bienen las computadoras cuanticas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computación_cuántica


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 10, 2009)

Parami no es algo bueno,me alegro muchisimo cuando se hacen abances en medicina,como el remedio del cancer,la cura del cida,etc pero en estos temas aunque soy un entuciasta de la tecnologia,veo que en su mayor aplicacion no sera para nada bueno...(militar...) ademas es una palita mas de tierra sobre la tumba de los electronicos reparadores.....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

no es solo almacenar , es tambien direccionar y poder crear todo el mar de pistas y paquetes organizados.

asi se hace un chip.

y a ti daniel, sabes que ?
coincido en muchos aspectos, es de que se tira tierra en el gremio es asi.
tecnologias que ni podes siquiera mirarlas como los MP, o los celulares, son tecnologias para el fabricante que gane el , sin posibilidades para nosotros.
pero tambien hay otro problema que acota las posibilidades laborales de los tecnicos en lo que se llamaria pequeños trabajos a medianitos, diseñar un contador, timer, controlador, entrada de sensor , etc. etc,. etc . especifico.
y sabes quien es el que tira tierra ?
los foros.
si, incluso este.
ya he marcado con ironias alguna vez que entra un desconocido a pedir que necesita tal cosa.........
y se desesperan por hacerselo, no solo darle la idea, hacerle el circuito, hasta el impreso, solo falta que le pidan la direccion y le manden un prototipo.
entiendo las ganas de hacer.......
pero es como vos decis, con el agravante que se tiran tierra a si mismos, por la ansiedad de decir "miren....yo lo se hacer",.

asi se limita lo nuestro a la reparacion solo y incluso eso s eacota por las tecnologias .

y buehhh.......por eso estoy viendo lo de estudiar ginecologia.


----------

